# Laptop für Inventor 2018 gesucht.



## bosSs137 (12. Juli 2018)

*Laptop für Inventor 2018 gesucht.*

Guten Abend Community,

bin wie die Überschrift es schon sagt, auf der Suche nach einen Günstigen aber brauchbaren Laptop für Inventor 2018.
Sollte alles Flüssig laufen, da ich im Meisterlehrgang an diesem Arbeiten muss.
Möchte keinen Fehlkauf machen daher hoffe ich hier auf ein paar Leute die sich da besser auskennen.

Budget: max 800€  

Die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen für Inventor 2018:

CPU Empfohlen: 
Intel Xeon E3, i7, oder gleichwertiger Prozesser mit 3,0 GHz oder mehr
Min: 
Intel oder AMD 64 Bit, 2 GHz oder mehr

Arbeitsspeicher empfohlen:
20 GB Ram oder mehr

Min:
8 GB

Festplattenspeicherplatz:
40 GB

Grafik Empfohlen:
Microsoft Direct3D 11 -kompatible Graka oder höher
Min:
Microsoft Direct 3D 10 -oder höher


Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## airXgamer (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop für Inventor 2018 gesucht.*

Ich würde da eine gebrauchtes CAD-Businness Notebook für nehmen, sowas: Dell Precision M4800 | LapStore.de
oder Dell Precision M6800 - 2. Wahl | LapStore.de wobei 17" echt groß ist. 
Die anforderungen lassen halt ein einfaches Dual Core Notebook mit 8GB RAM bis zur 64GB-RAM 6-Kern high performance Station zu, man müsste da etwas mehr über die Anwendung wissen. Geht es um das Simulieren von kleinen Beispielbaugruppen, mal ein Türschanier, ein Zaun, ein Locher oder soll ein Bagger für den Braunkohletagebau entworfen werden - da liegen halt von den Hardwareanforderungen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## bosSs137 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop für Inventor 2018 gesucht.*

Der grobe Schwerpunkt liegt bei Metallbaukonstruktionen wie zb Treppen, Geländer, Türen und Toren.
Es stand dabei, Konstruktionen mit 500 Baugruppenteilen. 
Also definitiv kein Bagger oder der gleichen


----------



## bastian123f (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop für Inventor 2018 gesucht.*



bosSs137 schrieb:


> Der grobe Schwerpunkt liegt bei Metallbaukonstruktionen wie zb Treppen, Geländer, Türen und Toren.
> Es stand dabei, Konstruktionen mit 500 Baugruppenteilen.
> Also definitiv kein Bagger oder der gleichen



Ja das ist ja nicht viel. Ich konstruiere Maschinen und habe einen HP 470 G2 mit 8GB RAM und SSD

HP ProBook 470 G2 (G6W68EA) Notebook Review Update - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


Ich würde dir auch eher zu einem gebrauchten Notebook raten. Für 800 Euro bekommst du da noch nicht so viel.

Ich habe da einen mit 512Gb SSD, 16GB RAM und einem i5 7200U. Aber nur eine Intel HD grafikkarte.
Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A357 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## bosSs137 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop für Inventor 2018 gesucht.*

Wie ausschlaggebend ist die grafikkarte denn in diesem Fall?
Kenne mich bei CAD null aus.


----------



## fotoman (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r Inventor 2018 gesucht.*

Es ist ja "nur" für den Meistelehrgang, also nur für die Lehre und nicht für den Kunden. Da mag man mit nicht zertifizierten Treibern auskommen.

Wenn man sich dann die NVidia-Benchmarks ansieht, dann scheint die GPU einiges an Performance ausmachen zu können. Was auch immer sie dort für Modelle getestet haben. Im SPECViewperf sind leider kenie Inventor Tests dabei.

Wenn ich mir das ansehe, dann mag die Intel IGP für Deine Dinge ausreichen:
Solved:  Integrated graphics for inventor - Autodesk Community


----------

